# Does chocolate affect fertility?



## Brunette Boo

Hi there,

I know that caffeine can affect but I'm not a huge tea/coffee drinker. Only 1 cup in the morning. Unfortunately it's choccie where I fall down. I'm addicted to the stuff. But, how much is too much? Am trying really hard to cut down on sugar as a whole. Gave it up for Lent but then Easter came & my good intentions went out the window.

Hoping AF will be late this month. We should have some sort of idea by the end of next week. 

x


----------



## julesjules100

Have a look at this in terms of how much caffeine is in tea/coffee/chocolate etc. I'm like you and it's REALLY difficult to cut back, especially when the whole drug process is making me feel really tired! I&#8217;m not allowed to post the link but if you google &#8220;patient >dot< co >dot< uk, pregnancy and caffeine&#8221; you&#8217;ll find the full article.

Extracted from link:
Calculating your daily caffeine intake
As a rough guide:

&#8226;One mug of instant coffee has about 100 mg caffeine.
&#8226;One cup of instant coffee has about 75 mg caffeine.
&#8226;One mug of filter coffee has about 140 mg caffeine.
&#8226;One mug of tea has about 75 mg caffeine.
&#8226;One cup of tea has about 50 mg caffeine.
&#8226;One 50 g plain chocolate bar has about 50 mg caffeine. Milk chocolate has about half as much caffeine as plain chocolate.
&#8226;One can of cola has up to 40 mg caffeine.
&#8226;One can of 'energy' drink may contain up to 80 mg caffeine.
&#8226;Check the label on medicines for quantities of caffeine.

So, you do not have to stop your favourite drinks, but you may need to limit their amount. For example, you will reach about the 200 mg limit for one day if you:

&#8226;Eat two 50 g bars of chocolate, and drink two cups of tea; OR
&#8226;Drink two mugs of instant coffee; OR
&#8226;Drink a can of energy drink, one can of cola, and eat one 50 g bar of plain chocolate and one 50 g bar of milk chocolate.
&#8226;Etc.
If you occasionally take in more than 200 mg in one day, it is likely to be fine as the risks to the baby are small. However, as a general rule, it is best to aim for 200 mg or less on most days throughout your pregnancy.


----------



## Milty

Oh great I drink about 40 oz of tea a day


----------



## lisap2008

Chocolate contains high levels of resveratrol which is very good for egg quality so a little chocolate daily is fine its best to stick with the dark chocolate because it contains more cocoa than other chocolates.

On to another ingredient in dark chocolate that may help you conceive: arginine. Arginine is a building block of nitric oxide, which increases blood flow to the uterus and ovaries.

Here is a long list of Hershey products and the caffeine content in each serving.https://www.thehersheycompany.com/nutrition-and-wellness/chocolate-101/caffeine.aspx


----------



## Brunette Boo

Chocolate contains high levels of resveratrol which is very good for egg quality so a little chocolate daily is fine its best to stick with the dark chocolate because it contains more cocoa than other chocolates.

On to another ingredient in dark chocolate that may help you conceive: arginine. Arginine is a building block of nitric oxide, which increases blood flow to the uterus and ovaries.


Oh wow! That IS good news. I'll stock up on bourneville today. I don't mind dark chocolate. It's richer so I tend to eat less but still get the rush so it's all good.

Thanks for your replies everyone. Gonna check out that link now 

x


----------



## 44andHoping

lisap2008 said:


> Chocolate contains high levels of resveratrol which is very good for egg quality so a little chocolate daily is fine its best to stick with the dark chocolate because it contains more cocoa than other chocolates.
> 
> On to another ingredient in dark chocolate that may help you conceive: arginine. Arginine is a building block of nitric oxide, which increases blood flow to the uterus and ovaries.
> 
> Here is a long list of Hershey products and the caffeine content in each serving.https://www.thehersheycompany.com/nutrition-and-wellness/chocolate-101/caffeine.aspx

By the second post here I was beginning to think my dark choc addiction was the reason behind my LTTC. Thank god for your post. Makes me feel like I can still enjoy SOMETHING!! :thumbup:


----------

